

With $1M in Funding, PayStand Launches out of Private Beta - infosecbuzz
http://www.informationsecuritybuzz.com/1m-funding-paystand-launches-private-beta/

======
Bpal
This start-up gives proof that the world can operate using real and
e-currencies, wow, that's a big day!

